# Check In Here For The Mid West Show...Which Hotel Are You In



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys, We're trying to figure out who is staying where. 

Some are At the Comfort Inn, and Some Aren't

Tom Stumpf And I are going to tbe at The Holiday Inn Express Along with Wheelz63.

Please post here where you are staying so we can figure out a few things like:

Where do we set up for the Sat night Pre-Show

Where are we going to dinner Sat night

When do we go to Hooters lol

Thanks :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGXK9xOF3jI


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for that, Al. 

Fortunately I didn't see any of our vendors or patrons in that video...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a little levity ....
you know!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*cheaper prices and hooters next door no driving anywhere.*

wheelz63 is staying at the holiday inn in lansing illinois were we were a couple of times, there is a great breakfast here and there is a surcharge for any kind of breakfast at the courtyard were i was previously booked and hooters is just across the parking lot next door, and cheaper rooms blocked for us by Al for 109.00 a night.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> wheelz63 is staying at the holiday inn in lansing illinois were we were a couple of times, there is a great breakfast here and there is a surcharge for any kind of breakfast at the courtyard were i was previously booked and hooters is just across the parking lot next door, and cheaper rooms blocked for us by Al for 109.00 a night.



Ok, guys .Here we go again lmao!!!

We're now booked at the Holiday Inn Express thanks to Al ??

Lendell, call and change to the Holiday Inn Express bud. That's if ur booked now in the courtyard Marriott .


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

The Minnesota contingent will be at the Comfort inn and we'll be set up on Saturday night. We normally eat at The Purple Steer, which is on the way to the show site. GREAT food!

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel sales*

most guys will be at comfort in selling hope tommy and joe and lendell and wheels can set up in the confrance room .we hope so.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

honda27 said:


> most guys will be at comfort in selling hope tommy and joe and lendell and wheels can set up in the confrance room .we hope so.


If the conference room isn't available, Lendell said he has a room we can use there .So we'll know more soon. 

Thanks to Al for dealing with all the nonsense for us slot heads!!

Turns out there is some big swim meet going on and that's why the hotel dicked us all around.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got confirmation oon the conference room at the Comfort Inn for us on Sat nite. Thanks to Al ???

All sat nite business and shannanigans will be at the Comfort Inn ?✌


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Sadddd..........*

You guys are pathetic without your fearless leader in attendance. I might have to fly out there just to straighten out the fine mess you have gotten yourselves into............:freak::wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob; it won't be the same without you, but I will have more money available for other vendors.    Wish you could make it buddy!

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL...I think we'll still enjoy the lemonade made from this lemon of a situation. Thanks for your cooperation, guys.

Al


----------

